# Best Fight Scene in a Movie?



## MidnightBlink (Jun 16, 2014)

What's your favorite fight scene in a movie? 

Mind would have to be any fight scene from Unleashed.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

One of my favourites:


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

and also the one against Jared Leto's character but Youtube doesn't have many fight scenes from this movie.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Yesssss.


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

Obligatory:


----------



## Winds (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Before Midnight.


Wait... not that kind of fight?


----------



## bewilderedminerals (Sep 26, 2013)

The Raid, I Saw the Devil, and The Man From Nowhere have some of the best fights I've seen.


----------



## catfreak1991 (May 24, 2014)

Spider-Man 2 subway battle comes to mind first. I also loved the final fight scene in Jet Li's _Kiss of the Dragon_.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

Equilibrium


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

@ Midnight and Awkto- Excellent choices.:yes

Donnie Yen vs. Collin Chou - Flashpoint






Darn, it seems youtube has taken down a ton of my old favorite fight scenes unfortunately.

If you can, check both Jackie Chan vs. Benny "The Jet' Urquidez fights in Wheels on Meals and Dragons Forever.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

hahaha that Gandalf vs Saruman scene. I also really like this scene, but it can't really be considered a fight scene:






Actually on the subject of magic:






What do you mean 'but gravity?'






I love the twins in The Matrix because they personify two groups that are always stereotyped as evil/bad guys in Hollywood simultaneously English _and _ albino :lol
















Man some of these videos are low quality..

And the best fight scene:


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

It turned out to be a sex scene . And I thought they were wrestling


----------



## ONLYmarta (Jun 22, 2014)

"unleashed" its a great movie with brilliant fighting scenes


----------



## Yer Blues (Jul 31, 2013)




----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

So many Matrix clips, can't believe nobody posted the best one of all.






Seriously, Bruce Lee against Chuck Norris.






That face at the end, though... It's hilarious. pooping his pants


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## idoughnutknow (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Tony Jaa - The Protector. Bone crunching fight scene.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Tony Jaa- The Protector- Temple Fight


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

Bruce Lee fights Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
Game of Death




I think the size disparity makes it kind of interesting.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

MidnightBlink said:


> What's your favorite fight scene in a movie?
> 
> Mind would have to be any fight scene from Unleashed.


Which one? How about all of them? 





^ That compilation skipped a scene, probably because it wasn't a fight, really, but loved it, nonetheless.







bewilderedminerals said:


> The Raid, I Saw the Devil, and The Man From Nowhere have some of the best fights I've seen.


Could you post some scenes from YouTube? I have no idea the fights you're talking about and would like to see them. Though I do want to see all three. Though I've heard The Raid is overrated.



catfreak1991 said:


> Spider-Man 2 subway battle comes to mind first. I also loved the final fight scene in Jet Li's _Kiss of the Dragon_.







Which scene in Kiss of the Dragon? Vs. the Boxer guy? (Sorry for LQ)




My favorite was him against the fraternal twins, but the final fight against the dojo and "fighting" the big bad was cool before them was cool. The 'Kiss of the Dragon" scene gave me a psychological headache watching the bad guy go through that hemorrhaging.







Gwynevere said:


> Equilibrium


That ending was epic. But props to him finally turning against "Father" and the Tetragrammaton Council. MovieClips on YT titled "Puppy Shootout." Ha! Love it.







Darktower776 said:


> Darn, it seems youtube has taken down a ton of my old favorite fight scenes unfortunately.
> 
> If you can, check both Jackie Chan vs. Benny "The Jet' Urquidez fights in Wheels on Meals and Dragons Forever.


Couldn't find the exact fight. Too many titled with their names, but here's the movie. If you want to give time-slots for which fight scenes you were talking about, that'd be cool. I think I watched them, but am unsure.





Dragon's Forever - Jackie vs. The Jet. It's the final fight scene, and pretty positive the one you were looking for. Brutal.







Persephone The Dread said:


> What do you mean 'but gravity?'


Nameless vs. Sky was possibly my favorite of Jet Li's Hero. The music, the cinematography, the fight felt like a fight... Good stuff.





Not that Broken Sword vs. The Emperor wasn't artistic with the aesthetic of the wall sheet things.







Darktower776 said:


> Tony Jaa - The Protector. Bone crunching fight scene.





Darktower776 said:


> Tony Jaa- The Protector- Temple Fight


All these great scenes from The Protector but you forgot the history maker. The longest long-shot fight scene in cinema history.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

@JustThisGuy

The Jackie/Benny fight starts at 1:31:16.

Their fight from Dragons Forever is the "rematch" so to speak.

The one thing I don't like about the Jackie/Benny "Wheels on Meals" fight is that it is interspersed with the Yuen Biao and Sammo Hung fight scenes. I love both of those other guys but Jackie's fight was the main event. The clip I used to watch on youtube had Jackie's fight edited together as one long fight, omitting the other two fights and it goes more smoothly that way IMO. Too bad they took it down.

Yeah the long unedited Tony Jaa fight from The Protector is really cool too. I was really disappointed with The Protector 2 though.....it didn't live up to the first at all.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

^ Ah, ok. I watched those. The Jet guy was great. Like Chan, he actually seems like he fights rather than choreographs. 'Course, I'm guessing the best choreographers are very adept martial artists.

Since I we, arguably, got the best fight scene from Spider-Man 2 out of the way, let's do the first and third's best fight scenes.

Spider-Man vs. Green Goblin. Final battle. Spoiler.





Spider-Man 3's parallel to that final battle with the pumpkin bomb. Revenge, best served hot.





Spider-Man 3 Final Battle - Part 1 (Spider-Man vs. Venom & Sandman)





Spider-Man 3 Final Battle - Part 2 (Enter The Goblin.)




 Sad sidenote: the reporter on the scene talking about the "brutality of it" committed suicide sometime after this film. :/

Spider-Man 3 Final Battle - Part 3 (Spider-Man & The Goblin vs. Venom & Sandman)





------------------

Let's keep it in Fox's Marvel with The Punisher.




 Epic fight.

I'd do the final battle, but this is a fight thread, so to keep to form, I think hand-to-hand and melee weapons are what its going for, but gun battles would defeat the purpose of the thread. Also, why I can't really post any of Punisher: Warzone. It's all gun battles.

Keeping it Fox's Marvel, let's go with another street level character, Daredevil.




 Didn't think his fight with Bullseye was all that great. Course the movie wasn't all that great.

And then Elektra, a sister-spinoff sequel (get it, sister-sequel/Elektra complex...ahhh, you get it). A good few fun fight scenes, slightly better than Daredevil and it's one good fight scene, imo, yet was still lacking. Her Enemies died too easily. She didn't seem to have much of a threat. Like the Ghost Rider movie. But here's the one cool fight scene worth watching anyway. Here's the final battle between Elektra and Kirigi, an assassin of The Hand that killed her mother. Oh, and Typoid Mary at the end. Pity, she's an interesting a super-deadly character in the comics. In this they just made her a mediocre fighter with a poison kiss. Which she has in the comics, but they nerfed her, I thought.




 As Nick Craig in the YT comments put, good fight, bad film. Heh. And sorry for no subtitles or dubbing.

Again, FOX's Marvel Presents...

Fantastic Four (vs. Doom)





Fantastic Four: Rise of the Silver Surfer (Cosmic Johnny vs. Cosmic Doom)




 Again, sorry for lack of dubbing or subs.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

^ Yeah Jackie had some terrific fight scenes in the 80's. Too bad most modern American audiences associate him with being a MA clown that doesn't fight seriously.

Here's another of Jackie's best fight scenes of all time. The brutal ending to Police Story.






The late, great Brandon Lee vs. Al Leong- Rapid Fire. Skip to 1:18:31


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Darktower776 said:


> ^ Yeah Jackie had some terrific fight scenes in the 80's. Too bad most modern American audiences associate him with being a MA clown that doesn't fight seriously.


To be fair, he did start doing more comical roles. So it was his choice.

The remake of the Karate Kid was ok, but him against the martial arts bullies was epic.





And ah, yes, the Bourne Trilogy. Damon convinced me he was a badass.

Identity (Vs. German cops)





My fave. Bourne vs. Castel




Pen is mightier than the...everything.

I'm skipping Supremecy b/c that director's love of shaky-cam was painful and ruined all the fights and most of the action scenes. :/ My opinion, of course.

Ultimatum (Vs. Desh)





KILL BILL (Bride vs. Crazy 88)





Bride vs. Johnny Mo





Bride vs. O'Ren





Bride vs. Vernita





Bride vs. Elle





Beatrix vs. Bill





King Kong (2005/Kong vs. 3 Vastosauruses/mirror)


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Some good choices.^ Speaking of comic book movie fights, Captain America The Winter Soldier had some of the best fight scenes I've ever seen in that genre.

Elevator fight:






Cap vs. Batroc:






The Crow- Boardroom Shootout:


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

^ Great scenes. Winter Soldier's elevator fight is one of my faves.
















I'll skip Lucas Lee, because they really don't fight all that much, Scott just tricked him

Unorthodox fight scene. Thought this win is kind of a trick, too, worth posting, I though.





Ramona vs. Roxanne





Another unorthodox music battle. Scott & The Sex Bo-Bombs vs. Katayanagi Twins.





Thought I'd just post the second fight against Gideon, with Scott wielding his Sword of Self-Respect and the "two player" mode with Knives.




You know, after reading the graphic novels, I thought fighting for Romana was just, but after the movies, Knives was the respectable girl that'd be more worthwhile for Scott. Then again, Ramona and Scott being messed up and overcoming...they kind of deserve each other. Knives is too good for Scott. Lot of great themes in the books/movie about relationships. Metaphors and such. The game references and themes were just were just good fun.

Surprised no one has posted this one before. I've scene the big fight The Big Fight in the Matrix in the subway with Neo vs. Agent Smith posted, then in Reloaded with Neo vs. Viral Clone-Smiths, as well. But never Revolutions' Final Battle again The One vs. Super Smith (copied over The Oracle). So...

















And why not, the fight against the Merovigian's rogue-progams minions.




 Would've post Ghost Twins, but it was more of a gun fight, so...

And though this pales in comparison to the earlier fights I just posted, thought I'd jump back to reloaded and post Neo vs. "The Upgrades" Agents.


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

Gladiator.. Love that movie


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

STAR WARS!!!!!!!!

Episode 1
Quin-Gon Jinn & Obi-Wan vs. Darth Maul





Episode 2
Obi-Wan vs. Jango Fett





Obi-Wan & Anakin vs. Count Dooku, followed by Yoda vs. Darth Tyrannus.





Episode 3
Obi-Wan & Anakin vs. Count Dooku





Obi-Wan vs. General Grievous. (LQ, but not awful.)





The Jedi Masters Agen Kolar (first dead), Saesee Tiin (Second dead), Kit Fisto (3rd dead, & Mace Windu vs. Darth Sideous (& kinda Anakin).





Darth Vader vs. Separatist leaders. Not really a fight, more of a massacre, so...





Yoda vs. Sidious & Obi-Wan vs. Darth Vader.





Episode 4

Ben Kenobi vs. Darth Vader





Episode 5

Luke Skywalker vs. Darth Daddy.





Episode 6
Luke Skywalker vs. Darth Vader/Anakin Skywalker vs. Darth Sidious.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

+everything steven segal


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)




----------



## 58318 (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Might as well continue this with Blade II.

















Blade Trinity









Punisher: Warzone




Turns out there is a fight scene in Warzone that doesn't involve him blowing everyone away.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Eastern Promises: bathhouse fight. Absolutely NSFW. I'm shocked Cronenberg got away with an R.




 Had to have edited this flick before getting a pass from the MPAA.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Not from a movie, but still the best fight scene ever.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

V for Vendetta





Watchmen 
(Silk Spectre & Nite Owl vs. Gang)





Silk Spectre, Nite Owl vs. Prison Rioters.





Nite Owl & Rorschach vs Ozymandias


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Watchmen










V for Vendetta


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

LORD OF THE RINGS!

Fellowship of the Ring.




 



 Couldn't find a scene where their in the Mines of Moria and fighting goblins and a cave troll. No one has a vid where it end or starts properly sigh.

And, I though I'd save the fight between Gandalf and the balgrog for...

Two Towers.





So, so many more from each film. Well, the first one is just missing that Mines of Moria scene and then Aragorn and gangs fight with the Ringwraiths. But Two Towers and Return of the King have tons of battle scenes that could fill a page of this thread, so I'll leave them to others to post.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Mortal Kombat!!!!!!!!1!




 



 



 




Mortal Kombat: Annihilation




 



 Only worthwhile one, I thought.

Street Fighter (1994)




 'SPLOSIONS!


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Jurassic Park





Lost World: Jurassic Park II




 Sort of a fight scene. More just funny.

Jurassic Park III


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Prince Phillip vs. Maleficent in Sleeping Beauty. I liked it as a kid, so why not.





Best of Taarna from Heavy Metal. Couldn't find a single scene, so this'll do. She's badass.




 Julie and everybody in Heavy Metal 2000 are all gunfights.

Thought there's some epic battles in Deathly Hallows - Part 2, had to put this one.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Underworld





Underworld: Evolution





Underworld: Rise of the Lycans




 




Underworld: Awakening


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Pretty much all the Once upon a time in China series.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Best fight scene without weapons, imo. What makes this scene most impressive is the buildup to the fight. Ip Man had been portrayed as calm, collective, polite, and only using his fighting prowess in self-defense, up until this point. Here we see Ip Man out of character for the first time, and holy **** it sends chills down my spine. You could have the fastest, most technical martial arts fight scene and it wouldn't amount to this if you don't know the story and motive behind the fighter.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Tombu (Oct 9, 2012)

Once were warriors 




[URL=http://youtu.be/eRBwvIX7Sao]Oldboy


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

probably anything from The Raid 2, especially I think the hallway fight near the end with the baseball bat guy and hammer girl


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Little Unorthodox, but...


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

Kill Bill for sure.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Yer Blues said:


>


Winner


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

How about the raid part 1, maybe the best fighting movie ever.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Editing because someone already posted the final scene of Equilibrium, so I'll replace it with...


----------



## random lonely man (Dec 17, 2014)

THEY LIVE


----------



## Snow Bunny (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes - anything from Guy Ritchie is awesome.

I also love that people have posted scenes from Mortal Kombat - I love those movies. :clap


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

random lonely man said:


> THEY LIVE


Already posted. And your link is void due to copyright.



Snow Bunny said:


> Yes - anything from Guy Ritchie is awesome.
> 
> I also love that people have posted scenes from Mortal Kombat - I love those movies. :clap


I posted that one.  Not biggy. It's a good Englishman fight scene. Can't wait for the 3rd. I have a feeling Moriarty's fate isn't concluded.











Technically a live action anime... Heh.





Blood Sport was closer to being Street Fighter than van Damme's Street Fighter. Go figs.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

ASM: Vs. The Lizard (Final Fight)





ASM 2: Electro Final Fight (aka Dubstep Fighting!)





ASM 2: (Green/Hob)Goblin fight. No, the sad part's left out. Couldn't do it. The feelz.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## Harbinger1 (Feb 23, 2014)

this entire movie is bat**** insane


----------



## timothy (Nov 25, 2010)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------

